# Zu viel Wasserverlust Pro Tag



## Windless (18. Apr. 2009)

Hallo Leute,
Ich habe meinen Teich seit 1 Jahr. Letztes Jahr hatte ich nur 3 Teichpflanzen und 4-8 Goldfische (der __ Reiher hat 4 geholt ;( )  Mein Teich ist 2m x 1m x 45cm groß, mit Bachlauf wo dann noch so an die ca. 50-60L drin sind (nur geschätzt).
Dieses Jahr habe ich mir noch Teichpflanzen gekauft, und bin jetzt ca. auf 20. 
2 Fische und eine Muschel sind auch dazugekommen.
Mein Problem jetzt ist, das ich jeden Tag mind. 10L Wasser nachfüllen muss. In der letzten Zeit hat es hier nicht geregnet, aber so einen Wasserverbrauch hatte ich letztes Jahr nicht. Ich habe für die Teichpflanzen nachträglich eine niedrige teichzone errichtet. Ich hätte jetzt auch bedenken damit dort etwas kaputt gegangen ist und dort das Wasser langsam sich in den Boden verabschiedet.
Ich habe jetzt meine Pumpe abgeschaltet  und das Wasser auf einen bestimmten Spiegel gelassen (im bachlauf) und mit Steinen den Spiegel makiert, um zu sehen wieviel heute vom Wasser verschwindet.
Mir fiel aber ein das die Sumpfpflanzen und Uferpflanzen, die über den Wasserspiegel stehen, sehr groß geworden sind und durch die Sonne dort vielleicht viel verdampft sein könnte.
Eine andere Änderung fand mit dem Bachlauf selber statt, ich habe jetzt viele Steine im Bachlauf zu liegen, und die steine die über dem Wasserspiegel sind, sind auch immer ein wenig mit Feucht.
Ich würde jetzt gerne auf Erfahrungen von euch zurückgreifen, wo mein Wasser hin sein könnte. Ich finde diesen Verbrauch echt zu hoch.
Ich bitte um Tipps

Lieben Dank

Robert


----------



## andreas w. (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Zu viel Wasserverlust Pro Tag*

hallo robert,

zuerstmal ist esnicht unbedingt unüblich, dass an einem etwas kleineren teich mehr wasser verdunstet, als an einem grossen. die wassermenge heizt sich schneller auf, das beschleunigt das verdunsten.

hast du auch geschaut, dass deine teichpflanzen, bzw die erde und bepflamzug um den teich herum keinen kontakt mit dem wasser haben? das saugt auch einen teich aus.

dann der bachlauf. hübsche sache - hab ich auch - aber so eine pumpe, der filter und der lauf als solcher braucht und verbraucht einiges an wasser, je nachdem wie breit der bachlauf ist, verdunstet einfach dadurch viel nass.

wie hast du die pumpe laufen? ich meine durchgehend, oder mit pausenzeiten? in pausenzeiten müßte sich der wasserspiegel wieder heben, bei betrieb wieder senken.

zu dem wasserverlust am lauf als solches kann ich ohne foto nix sagen, nur soviel: hast du unter den steinen also im bachbett eine teichfolie leigen und ist gesichert, dass sich kein wasser zwischen den steinen am rand hochzieht? 

du weisst ja, in diesem fall fließt wasser auch bergauf !!. ansonsten sei so gut und mach mal ein paar fotos für hier und mich, dann werden sie geholfen ( sagt die werbung).

guck halt erstmal alle möglich- und unmöglichkeiten durch, evtl auch mal die kaffeemilchvariante für eventuelle löcher in der teichfolie. sei´s löcher von oben oder von unten. vielleicht durch wurzeln aus der erde.

ich hör und les von dir, schönes wochenende, andreas.


----------



## Madduck (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Zu viel Wasserverlust Pro Tag*

hy Robert - auch ich habe zur Zeit sehr viel Wasserverlust, deshalb hatte ich auch mal hier im Forum nachgeschaut und hatte mich vor kurzem registriert.
Auch ich habe ringsrum große Felssteine liegen und auch einen mittleren Bachlauf mit ca. 30 cm Breite wo das Wasser mit hoher Geschw. durchläuft.
Meine Verdunstung durch Steine ( Kapillareffekt ) und durch Wind, Sonne beträgt ca. 2 - 4 cm pro Tag. Loch ist ausgeschlossen, da ich den Eimertest gemacht habe und der Wasserspiegel im Eimer genauso schnell sinkt wie im Teich.
Also ich denke du brauchst dir keine Sorgen zu machen 

achja - sooooooo viele Fischchen in dem Teich - eigentlich nicht so gut ( Meckermodus aus ) nimms nicht so Ernst


----------



## Windless (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Zu viel Wasserverlust Pro Tag*

So ich danke schonmal für die Antworten.
Habe jetzt Foto gemacht. Steine ziehen nicht über die Folie und andere Pflanzen ziehen auch nicht in den Teich bzw. Bachlauf.
Wie gesagt, letztes Jahr hatte ich nicht so einen großen Wasserverlust pro Tag, außer in den ganz heißen Tagen im Sommer, aber die hatten wir ja noch net.

Auch ein schönes WE


----------



## Zander (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Zu viel Wasserverlust Pro Tag*

Hallo, vielleicht hat der __ Reiher ein Loch reingepiekst?


----------



## Windless (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Zu viel Wasserverlust Pro Tag*

Ich hab den Tipp mit der Kondensmilch gehört, aber ist das denn nicht schädlich für den Teich und die Fische ?


----------



## axel (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Zu viel Wasserverlust Pro Tag*

Hallo Robert 

Das mit der Kondenzmilch kannste ruhig machen .


Lg 
axel


----------

